# Comment rendre compatible wifi une imprimante usb?



## Silene (9 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
L'air-port de mon iMac peut-il être utilisé pour piloter une imprimante usb au moyen d'un quelque chose (?) à brancher sur l'usb imprimante?
Et quel est ce quelque chose?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## zebulon35 (9 Août 2009)

le plus simple, utiliser une borne wifi apple airport express ici

http://www.apple.com/fr/airportexpress/


----------



## Silene (9 Août 2009)

zebulon35 a dit:


> le plus simple, utiliser une borne wifi apple airport express ici
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/airportexpress/


Merci, je pensais m'en tirer à moindre coût...


----------



## normafnor (9 Août 2009)

oui c'est un peu cher mais ça marche même avec une ancienne imprimante et c'est simple à configurer ,j'ai aussi retenu cette solution après quelques galères...


----------



## delbo (9 Août 2009)

Si tu as une box wifi (livebox dans mon cas) tu peux brancher ton imprimante dessus et ensuite imprimer depuis ton mac via le wifi


----------



## fransik (9 Août 2009)

...bonsoir,

quatre options, en fonction de l'imprimante
- les LiveBox (Déjà évoqué), NeufBox & FreeBox proposent l'option de partage d'imprimante via USB, mais toutes les imprimantes ne se comportent pas forcément bien (A vérifier sur les forums donc)

- un Keyspan USB 2.0 Server, permet en plus de profiter pleinement des multi-fonctions (Là encore, en fonction de l'imprimante).
Difficile à trouver en France en v2, compter 120USD et frais de port.

- la fonction de partage d'imprimante sous Mac OS X permet de partager une imprimante dans le réseau, et donc d'y accéder depuis le WiFi/ AirPort.

- resterait encore à envisager le changement d'imprimante pur et simple, les modules WiFi ou BlueTooth commercialisés par les fabricants d'imprimante sont bien souvent presque aussi chers qu'un modèle neuf.

A noter enfin, une imprimante réseau filaire est disponible aussi via AirPort, mon expérience avec Brother (Imprimante laser) est à ce titre excellente.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2009)

Attention ! Si c'est une imprimante multifonction, en wi-fi seule l'impression marchera, pas le scan.

Pour que les 2 marchent, il faut que l'imprimante soit équipée du wi-fi et connectée directement au réseau wi-fi.


----------



## fransik (10 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Attention ! Si c'est une imprimante multifonction, en wi-fi seule l'impression marchera, pas le scan.
> 
> Pour que les 2 marchent, il faut que l'imprimante soit équipée du wi-fi et connectée directement au réseau wi-fi.



...Keyspan USB 2.0 Server, permet en plus de profiter pleinement des multi-fonctions, c'est à dire aussi du scanner.
Cf. tests ici et là.

Mais si c'est une option souhaitée(?), et que le prix du boîtier rebute (disponibilité itou), autant effectivement vendre son imprimante et prendre un modèle avec interface réseau filaire et/ ou WiFi ou même un AP Express pour le partage de la musique en plus...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2009)

fransik a dit:


> ...Keyspan USB 2.0 Server, permet en plus de profiter pleinement des multi-fonctions, c'est à dire aussi du scanner.
> Cf. tests ici et là.
> 
> Mais si c'est une option souhaitée(?), et que le prix du boîtier rebute (disponibilité itou), autant effectivement vendre son imprimante et prendre un modèle avec interface réseau filaire et/ ou WiFi ou même un AP Express pour le partage de la musique en plus...



Vu le prix du bidule, l'option changement d'imprimante pour un modèle wi-fi - comme celui-ci par exemple - me paraît plus intéressante.


----------



## Silene (10 Août 2009)

Merci à tous, je vais réfléchir à la question (je tiens à conserver mon imprimante).
Je suis toutefois toujours ouvert à vos suggestions les plus simples et les moins chères...
Bonne journée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2009)

Hors cas des multifonctions, les solutions les moins chères sont les box (Livebox, Freebox,..) sous réserve qu'elle disposent de cette fonction ou une borne Airport.


----------



## fransik (10 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hors cas des multifonctions, les solutions les moins chères sont les box (Livebox, Freebox,..) sous réserve qu'elle disposent de cette fonction ou une borne Airport.



...tout à fait, avec aussi la fonction de partage d'imprimante sous Mac OS X, pour peu que tu aies déjà deux machines.

Tiens nous au courant, et précises à l'occasion quelle est ton imprimante élue 
Au plaisir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Vu le prix du bidule, l'option changement d'imprimante pour un modèle wi-fi - comme celui-ci par exemple - me paraît plus intéressante.



...on doit être d'accord là dessus aussi.
Pour un remplacement, il y aurait aussi dans les premiers prix une HPC4580 (Par exemple ici), ou une Epson SX400 (Par exemple là)...

Les grandes marques une fois toutes citées  il faut faire son choix en fonction du volume d'impression et aussi du prix des cartouches. Evident, mais c'est peut-être mieux en le disant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Août 2009)

fransik a dit:


> Pour un remplacement, il y aurait aussi dans les premiers prix une HPC4580 (Par exemple ici), ou une Epson SX400 (Par exemple là)...
> 
> Les grandes marques une fois toutes citées  il faut faire son choix en fonction du volume d'impression et aussi du prix des cartouches. Evident, mais c'est peut-être mieux en le disant.



Ayant pratiqué les 3 marques, dans un cadre personnel (Epson et Canon) et professionnel (HP), j'ai une nette préférence pour Canon.


----------



## Silene (11 Août 2009)

fransik a dit:


> ...tout à fait, avec aussi la fonction de partage d'imprimante sous Mac OS X, pour peu que tu aies déjà deux machines.
> 
> Tiens nous au courant, et précises à l'occasion quelle est ton imprimante élue
> Au plaisir
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Août 2009)

Si tu as une Livebox avec un port USB, tu es sauvé(e). Tu configures la connexion sans-fil si ce n'est pas déjà fait. Ensuite tu connectes ton imprimante au port USB de la Livebox et tu configures l'impression.

Quant à avoir plusieurs périphériques USB connectés sans fil, il n'y a qu'avec un hub USB que ce serait envisageable, sous réserve que ça marche.


----------



## Silene (11 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si tu as une Livebox avec un port USB, tu es sauvé(e). Tu configures la connexion sans-fil si ce n'est pas déjà fait. Ensuite tu connectes ton imprimante au port USB de la Livebox et tu configures l'impression.
> 
> Quant à avoir plusieurs périphériques USB connectés sans fil, il n'y a qu'avec un hub USB que ce serait envisageable, sous réserve que ça marche.



Bonsoir iDuke

Merci pour tes avisés conseils. Ils m'ont permis de comprendre la démarche à effectuer. Malheureusement mon imprimante ne figure pas dans la liste de compatibilité avec ma Livebox.
J'ai quand même tenté le coup, mais elle n'apparait pas là où elle le devrait si elle était compatible.

Encore merci, et bonne soirée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Août 2009)

Alors il ne te reste plus que l'option Airport Express.


----------



## Silene (12 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Alors il ne te reste plus que l'option Airport Express.



J'ai vu sur le site d'Apple que le seul appareil que l'on peut raccorder à l'Airport Express est une imprimante... Et uniquement une imprimante. 
Conclusion: j'abandonne.

Merci qd même.


----------



## fransik (12 Août 2009)

Silene a dit:


> fransik a dit:
> 
> 
> > ...tout à fait, avec aussi la fonction de partage d'imprimante sous Mac OS X, pour peu que tu aies déjà deux machines.
> ...


----------



## Silene (13 Août 2009)

fransik a dit:


> Silene a dit:
> 
> 
> > ...bonsoir,
> ...


----------



## fransik (13 Août 2009)

...bonjour,

0k, eh bien restent les options Keyspan USB Server ou AirPort Extreme comme évoquées précédemment, à moins de s'orienter vers un NAS prenant en charge la Canon IP4300.

Donc impossible à réaliser autrement qu'en prévoyant une dépense dans une fourchette entre ±75 et ±130&#8364;


----------



## fransik (14 Août 2009)

...bonjour,
il y aurait aussi peut-être la Fonera 2.0, apparement tout à fait apte à gérer la Canon IP4300...


----------



## fransik (20 Août 2009)

...hormis ce fameux Keyspan USB server, éventuellement un des LevelOne MFP Server (FUS-3100/ FPS-3003) - dont je ne sais si ils fonctionneraient avec Mac OS (FUS-3100 vu en Allemagne samedi dernier à ±49, magasin Atelco de Cologne), ferait peut-être l'affaire?


----------

